# Now THIS is an egg



## catlady6200

Went to collect the eggs and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this one. It HAD to hurt her to lay this one. Just amazing. Can hardly wait to break into it to see how many yolks it might have.


----------



## Britt0623

My goodness, that is a big egg!


----------



## Apyl

Awesome !!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Oh that's a wide one too! Poor hen! I remember the day I got an egg like that I actually looked around to see if they were all still alive.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Chickenmadkaris

I've had quite a few of them too! I can't imagine how they lay them that big! Some of mine weighed up to 96grams and were not even double yolks....it's just amazing!


----------



## rob

wow, thats amazing.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12

My BR hen was eggbound a few months ago and this was why! It is next to her normal every- day egg.It was a double yolk too. And how did you get that big of an egg without your hen getting eggbound!!!! What breed do you have! It must be a super-layer!!


----------



## ReTIRED

I had a Buff Orpington that _REGULARLY _laid eggs like that !
( about the size of DUCK EGGS ! )
She DID eventually DIE from being "egg-bound".
( NONE of the big eggs were double-yoked...just BIG ! )
-ReTIRED-


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12

Aw I'm sorry to hear that.  but I can't believe that she would lay duck egg sized eggs for her whole life! A normal egg probably would have slipped right out!


----------



## ReTIRED

Yep. I don't know the physiology involved.
But...she laid BIG eggs ....for a while.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## catlady6200

She has never been egg bound, but we were getting 6 eggs a day (from 6 chicks) and now all of a sudden we are only getting 5, so am wondering if she IS getting egg bound. However I don't know which one it is only that it is one of the Astrolorps. Know that because of the color. Watching closely to see if we can find out which one.


----------



## Chickenmadkaris

my speckled rock laid big eggs almost since she started laying about a year ago and she has suddenly become egg-bound.


----------



## nanaleronna

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm

WOW! I just measured one of my chooks larger eggs and it was only six inches and around 70g. I'd love to have known how much your egg weighed.


----------



## Bee

We had one like that from a little Isa Brown that regularly laid double yolks....the huge one she laid had 4 regular sized yolks in it. She was a bit bloody from the having of it. 

Although these big eggs or double yolkers are fun to get, they often spell problems for the hen down the road. Abnormal ovulation usually doesn't get better..just worse with time.


----------



## JC17

Bee said:


> We had one like that from a little Isa Brown that regularly laid double yolks....the huge one she laid had 4 regular sized yolks in it. She was a bit bloody from the having of it.
> 
> Although these big eggs or double yolkers are fun to get, they often spell problems for the hen down the road. Abnormal ovulation usually doesn't get better..just worse with time.


FOUR!?!?!? Wow that's amazing.


----------



## Chippets

nanaleronna said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My thought exactly!!!


----------



## fortzehr

You might to check to make sure she don't need a stitch from that one!! LOL that's awesome!


----------



## DanielleBoland

Have u cracked it open yet how many yolks?


----------



## jennifer

Yes.. How many?


----------



## mselainey

I have to feel sorry for your hen. Hope she gets back to "normal" soon


----------



## Pilgrim_Kev

This was from our skrawniest chicken Ginger who was the best layer, thats until a fox had her.


----------



## mollys3

*Wow!!!*

That is the biggest chicken egg I have ever seen!!


----------



## MysticChicks

Wow! That is some egg! I can't believe it!!!


----------



## cindlady2

I had a chicken (a PR) that laid eggs over 90 gr. about 1or2 times a week. The biggest egg I got was 117.3 gr. that's over 4 oz.s! I just got one this week that's 105 gr. Amazing how those little bodies can squeeze out eggs that big! Having had 5 kids, I always feel a twang for the poor girl!


----------



## jennifer

Check that out. Eek! I didn't measure but its next to an extra large white egg. Bet it hurt too! She sorta stopped laying now.. Guess it we the time


----------



## Bee

You might want to keep a watch on her vent for signs of prolapse. If she's stopped laying for now, it could mean she can't get it out past a prolapsed section of oviduct or rectum.

Here's a diagram of the hen's innards and where everything is located for good reference...


----------



## badman400

Still haven't moved to build a coop yet. Still gathering info and dealing with other everyday life crisis. While I was raised in a rural area with chickens all around, we didn't have a coop, and I don't remember ever hearing about this "eggbound" condition. 

Horrible thought; stopped up with eggs and then death? How do you tell when a hen is "eggbound" and what, if anything, can be done to save the hen?


----------



## Bee

We've never had an eggbound hen either, so my first encounter with this phenomenon was on these internet forums. I think it's a natural result of not culling hens when they should be culled~for performance on laying~and overfeeding...both things one doesn't normally encounter on a typical old style farm.

Been keeping chickens for many generations in this family and never heard of an egg bound hen until reading about it on these forums.


----------



## Lady_Alia

My newly egg laying light brahma lays HUGE eggs. They're usually larger than my duck eggs. Though I loved it at first I'm now very concerned about her. I worry she'll get bound. It upsets me that they breed chickens to lay huge eggs then we as flock keepers have to deal with the consequences.


----------



## rgraham13

I had the same last week. On the left is a normal large egg, the one on the right is from a black sex link. I have two of them and they are prolific layers in size and frequency. BTW I am not a small man, not to brag, but my hands are pretty large if it helps to give some perspective.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here is a big egg I got from my Leghorn hen the other day.


----------

